# awful pains



## tot (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Me again!!

This pregnancy just seems to be going from bad to worse. I have always had an element of sciatica but now i am getting excrutiating pains down the inside of my left leg to the point where i can't walk somedays. With  a 20 month old to run round after i am finding it really hard & have had enough now. I am 38 weeks today, not seeing midwife until 40 weeks but i am seeing gp this week. I want to ask for a membrane sweep - what to you think the chances of this are? I know it will only work if your cervix is ready but surely its worth a try if i want one? My ds was born at 39 weeks. On top of  the carpal tunnel i have physically had enough.

Tot


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You would probably be ok to have one, but I don't know if your go would be happy to do it, they often have only had 6 months experience of obstetrics in their gp training, but he may refer you to the hospital to be seen,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## tot (Dec 4, 2007)

well i thought i'd give my midwife a ring and see what she said - unfortunately my regular midwife was on holiday. Anyway to cut a long story short it was a bif fat No to the sweep. She said they will do one once i reach term. I'm a bit annoyed seen as it is my body & i am requesting it but not alot i can do. She basically said i have to just put up with the leg pain - & that it could be a good sign as could be baby engaging?? 

So all in all not the response i was after! It does seem that there are many different practices on this as i know friends who have had earlier sweeps with their second & it purely depends on where you live & your midwife. So i'm back to trying all the old wives tales!! Thanks anyway

Tot


----------



## tot (Dec 4, 2007)

well on a good note saw the doctor today & baby has started to engage (only a little bit) but its going in the right direction so i'm hoping this might kick start things,


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Good, fingers crossed for you!!!


----------

